
Google Drive will hit a billion users this week - kbyatnal
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/25/google-drive-will-hit-a-billion-users-this-week/amp/
======
millstone
I had no idea this service was so popular. I just read the Drive TOS [1] and
was astonished:

 _When you upload, submit, store, send or receive content to or through Google
Drive, you give Google a worldwide license to use, host, store, reproduce,
modify, create derivative works (such as those resulting from translations,
adaptations or other changes we make so that your content works better with
our services), communicate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and
distribute such content. The rights you grant in this license are for the
limited purpose of operating, promoting, and improving our services, and to
develop new ones._

They're asserting the right to _publish_ and _publicly display_ anything you
put on Drive for the purpose of promoting Google products.

Dropbox TOS: [2]:

 _We need your permission to do things like hosting Your Stuff, backing it up,
and sharing it when you ask us to. Our Services also provide you with features
like photo thumbnails, document previews, commenting, easy sorting, editing,
sharing, and searching. These and other features may require our systems to
access, store, and scan Your Stuff. You give us permission to do those things,
and this permission extends to our affiliates and trusted third parties we
work with._

Accessing, storing, and scanning feels reasonable though not thrilled about
"affiliates."

iCloud Drive's TOS [3]:

 _...by submitting or posting such Content on areas of the Service that are
accessible by the public or other users with whom you consent to share such
Content, you grant Apple a worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license to
use, distribute, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, publicly
perform and publicly display such Content on the Service solely for the
purpose for which such Content was submitted or made available, without any
compensation or obligation to you._

Apple claims the right to publish your content only if you choose to share it,
and solely for the sharing purpose.

Google's really out of line here!

1: [https://www.google.com/drive/terms-of-
service/](https://www.google.com/drive/terms-of-service/)

2: [https://www.dropbox.com/terms](https://www.dropbox.com/terms)

3: [https://www.apple.com/ca/legal/internet-
services/icloud/en/t...](https://www.apple.com/ca/legal/internet-
services/icloud/en/terms.html)

~~~
ericpauley
See also the adendums at
[https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2450387?hl=en](https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2450387?hl=en)

These likely supercede Google's license.

~~~
kevin_b_er
They do not. The "license" is a _contract_. You still have the potential
copyright, just google may use it for promotional material as they please.

------
yosito
Well, I account for at least 6 of them.

------
est
How many of them are solely Google Photos users?

